# Need some info about Gandhi Bazaar, Bangalore.



## ring_wraith (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys.

I need to go and check out some cheap cell phones, and am pretty sure that Gandhi Bazaar a.k.a. national market was the best place. 

Can anyone suggest the best shops to get a mobile?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Its really not worth buying cellphones from National Market. Price difference is really less. Better to buy with bill n warranty. But for your info, the first shop on the left-hand side, ground floor, offers cheaper price compared to others..


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 3, 2008)

Most are stolen goods. There was an incident where a top police official's mobile was stolen and sold here. A guy bought it unknowingly and he was caught by the police. After convincing the police that he didn't steal, he was let off.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

Gandhi Bazaar isnt national market.
National Market is also known as BURMA bazaar... Not Gandhi Bazaar!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2008)

dude its gandhi nagar ...... not gandhi bazaar 

gandhi bazaar is in basavangudi


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh.... sorry... wrong assumption.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 5, 2008)

iPhone is available there for 23K


----------

